# Важен ли размер грыжи и можно ли её уменьшить



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (8 Июл 2012)

Бухарест написал(а):


> Спасибо большое!! А не подскажете ещё такой вопрос: мануальная терапия имеет смысл или нет?


Мы не применяем мануальную терапию уже 7 лет, так как она может увеличить размер межпозвонковой грыжи или протрузии межпозвонкового диска.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> она может увеличить размер межпозвонковой грыжи или протрузии межпозвонкового диска.


как?


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (8 Июл 2012)

К нам обращается очень большое количество пациентов с резким ухудшением состояния после мануальной терапии, есть с МРТ снимками до мануальной терапии и после нее. грыжи увеличиваются. Особенно опасна мануальная терапия при межпозвонковых грыжах шейного отдела позвоночника. Предлагаю не продолжать здесь дискуссию, это форум для ответов пациентам.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Предлагаю не продолжать здесь дискуссию, это форум для ответов пациентам.


 
ок, пойдемте в ординаторскую и там подискутируем, мне крайне интересен ваш взгляд на то, как мануалка может увеличить грыжу. Прошу вас коллего, проходите:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/8428/page-3


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (8 Июл 2012)

ок. завтра после работы. Пока вынуждена заняться детьми).


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (9 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Здесь речь не о профилактике идет, а о лечении, так как описана в шейном отделе протрузия 3 мм, Максимальный размер протрузии или межпозвонковой грыжи в шейном отделе позвоночника составляет 5-6 мм.


Ссылочку, пожалуйста, в студию


невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Шейный отдел позвоночника очень быстро прогрессирует


Шейный отдел прогрессирует??? И во что он прогрессирует? В грудной? В шейный II степени?? Странный жаргон какой-то. Ну и ссылочку, если можно.


невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> и лечиться лучше тогда, когда протрузия или грыжа не достигли максимальных размеров.


Тогда лучше начинать лечиться будучи совершенно здоровым.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Июл 2012)

Конечно дискуссия бесполезна, когда доктор понятия не имеет о мануальной медицине!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Июл 2012)

Коллега явно рекламирует свою клинику!


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (9 Июл 2012)

Зато мы имеем понятие как лечить межпозвонковую грыжу. А оскорбления на форуме кажется запрещены правилами.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (9 Июл 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Ссылочку, пожалуйста, в студию
> 
> Шейный отдел прогрессирует??? И во что он прогрессирует? В грудной? В шейный II степени?? Странный жаргон какой-то. Ну и ссылочку, если можно.
> 
> Тогда лучше начинать лечиться будучи совершенно здоровым.


Речь идет о быстром росте протрузий в шейном отделе позвоночника по сравнению с другими отделами позвоночника. У пациентки уже имеется протрузия 3 мм еще две. Это уже представляет сложную ситуацию.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Зато мы имеем понятие как лечить межпозвонковую грыжу. А оскорбления на форуме кажется запрещены правилами.


А зачем её лечить, она не болеет (грыжа в смысле не болеет). Коллега Владимир не хотел вас обидеть, простите его сердечно, он просто констатировал факт, в этом нет оскорбления, если вы усмотрели таковое простите его сердечно, он хороший человек и замечательный врач.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (9 Июл 2012)

Я предлагаю нам с Вами больше не общаться. Это не конструктивно. Грыжа не болеет, злокачественная опухоль не болеет, язвам в желудке вообще все равно. Зачем вообще нужны врачи тогда?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Это не конструктивно.


Почему? Разве вам не известно, что грыжи не лечат и язвы не лечат, *лечат больных* с теми или иными проявлениями дегенеративных процессов в позвоночнике и л*ечат больных с язвенной болезнью*. В чем я не прав по вашему?
Вы утверждаете, что лечите грыжу? Не вопрос, расскажите как и чем (каким воздействием, или препаратом) вы влияете на грыжу?


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (9 Июл 2012)

Мы собирались с Вами сегодня подискутировать в ординаторской и я выделила себе время с 22 часов, но теперь у меня желание с Вами разговаривать пропало.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (9 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Речь идет о быстром росте протрузий в шейном отделе позвоночника по сравнению с другими отделами позвоночника. У пациентки уже имеется протрузия 3 мм еще две. Это уже представляет сложную ситуацию.


Ага, типичная страшилка для пациентов. 
Я же написал: "ссылочку, пожалуйста, в студию". Под ссылочкой я имел в виду ссылку на пару - тройку независимых качественных проспективных эпидемиологических исследований, в которых убедительно продемонстрирован "быстрый рост протрузий в шейном отделе", а также то, что "протрузия 3 мм" представляет сложную ситуацию. Другими словами - доказательства клинической и прогностической значимости протрузий.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (9 Июл 2012)

читайте наш сайт. там 55000 страниц.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (9 Июл 2012)

Это называется клиническим опытом. По лечению дискогенной патологии нет единого мнения ни у нас ни за рубежом. уже дошли до того, что лечат ботулотоксином (Botulinum toxin injections for low-back pain and sciatica. Waseem Z, Boulias C, Gordon A, Ismail F, Sheean G, Furlan AD. Division of Physiatry, Department of Medicine, University of Toronto, Toronto, ON, Canada. )  и моноклональными антителами (Efficacy of epidural administration of anti-interleukin-6 receptor antibody onto spinal nerve for treatment of sciatica. Ohtori S, Miyagi M, Eguchi Y, Inoue G, Orita S, Ochiai N, Kishida S, Kuniyoshi K, Nakamura J, Aoki Y, Ishikawa T, Arai G, Kamoda H, Suzuki M, Takaso M, Furuya T, Kubota G, Sakuma Y, Oikawa Y, Toyone T, Takahashi K.D epartment of Orthopaedic Surgery, Graduate School of Medicine, Chiba University, 1-8-1 Inohana, Chuo-ku, Chiba, 260-8670, Japan). Мы создали устойчивую методику, которая позволяет не только убрать клинические симптомы, но и уменьшить размер протрузий или межпозвонковых грыж по данным МРТ. Протрузия 3 мм дает уже достаточно выраженную клиническую симптоматику. При расположении в верхнешейном отделе могут быть головные боли, головокружения и скачки давления. именно протрузии шейного отдела и их быстрое прогрессирование являются причиной инсультов, число которых сейчас выросло у лиц молодого возраста. Не лечить болезнь при выявление данной патологии -преступление. Также протрузии шейного отдела позвоночника  от 4 мм вызывают плечелопаточный периартрит, который, как известно, и многократно описано в литературе может осложняться контрактурами. Это все не шутки, а жизни и здоровье пациентов.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (9 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Это называется клиническим опытом.


Все поняли про вашу чудо-методику. Ура. Но вы лучше со мной не связывайтесь. Что-нибудь слышали о доказательной медицине? О каком клиническом опыте может идти речь? Всерьез можно принимать только контролируемые исследования. Даже мнение всемирно известных специалистов принимается лишь как мнение, оно обладает наименьшим уровнем доказательности.


невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> По лечению дискогенной патологии нет единого мнения ни у нас ни за рубежом. уже дошли до того, что лечат ботулотоксином


ЭТО тут при чем? Способ отвлечь внимание, сославшись на курсовик японских студентов - медиков? 


невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Мы создали устойчивую методику, которая позволяет не только убрать клинические симптомы, но и уменьшить размер протрузий или межпозвонковых грыж по данным МРТ.


Мы создали? Я так тоже могу напридумывать, чего я создал, да рассказывать об этом пациентам... Впрочем, кое-что создал. Например, написал книгу, в которой одна глава посвящена распознаванию обманщиков. Запугивание пациентов стоит первым пунктом. Я провожу тренинги, на которых учу людей не боятся грыж и протрузий. Тех самых людей, которых вы запугиваете.


невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Протрузия 3 мм дает уже достаточно выраженную клиническую симптоматику. При расположении в верхнешейном отделе могут быть головные боли, головокружения и скачки давления. именно протрузии шейного отдела и их быстрое прогрессирование являются причиной инсультов, число которых сейчас выросло у лиц молодого возраста. Не лечить болезнь при выявление данной патологии -преступление. Также протрузии шейного отдела позвоночника от 4 мм вызывают плечелопаточный периартрит, который, как известно, и многократно описано в литературе может осложняться контрактурами. Это все не шутки, а жизни и здоровье пациентов.


Вот мне интересно - вы правда в это верите? Или привыкли об этом говорить пациентам, запугивая их? Или полагаете, что мы не владеем литературой? Что мы не знаем, например, что плечелопаточный периартрит - неграмотный собирательный термин, под которым скрывается несколько самостоятельных заболеваний?

ps: я прошу у всех прощения, если излишне резок в своих высказываниях. Возможно, каким-то пациентам и становится легче от этой чудо-методики. Я даже уверен в этом - особенно, учитывая естественную историю болей в спине и грыж дисков. Однако очень не люблю манипуляции, когда типичные находки выдают за тяжелую болезнь, не люблю голословные утверждения, не люблю когда естественную динамику процесса выдают за собственное достижение.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

А мы не запугиваем- мы лечим. На сайте около 400 отзывов пациентов. Отсканированные отзывы (если не верите) находятся на нашей странице В Контакте. Истории болезни две, а не одна. Можем в ближайшее время добавить еще три (для доказательной медицины), на самом деле снимков огромное количество, но не все пациенты хотят видеть себя в интернете. Иру Гришаеву мы вылечили бесплатно, поэтому на сайте есть еще ее фотография. И я разговаривала не с Вами, а написала ответ пациенту, который был в нашей Клинике на консультации и по нашему направлению сделал МРТ. Если хотите спорить, то идите в ординаторскую и спорьте там сколько угодно. Я не люблю, когда врачи спорят при пациентах. Я не люблю, когда доктору не интересны новые методики и он считает себя конечной инстанцией. Пришлите ссылки на статьи, где сказано, что протрузия 3 мм-это ерунда и ее не нужно лечить. А я их почитаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> ...написала ответ пациенту, который был в нашей Клинике на консультации и по нашему направлению сделал МРТ.


 Итак название темы:
Боли в районе копчика при приседании-вставании-могут давать грыжи?
И вот Ваш ответ.


> Здесь речь не о профилактике идет, а о лечении, так как описана в шейном отделе протрузия 3 мм, Максимальный размер протрузии или межпозвонковой грыжи в шейном отделе позвоночника составляет 5-6 мм.Шейный отдел позвоночника очень быстро прогрессирует и лечиться лучше тогда, когда протрузия или грыжа не достигли максимальных размеров.


Как сочетаются грыжи шейного отдела  копчик?

Доктор, мы не о Вас, и не о методике, мы о проблеме, и о пациенте.

Вот Вы как считаете, пациент может выздоровет сам, без помощи медицины?


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

Да, Вы правы. Но все было обо мне и о методике в нашей Клинике, поэтому пациент остался где-то сбоку. Предлагаю дискуссии вести в ординаторской.  Если говорить о поясничном отделе, то пациент может справиться сам, если изменит привычный образ жизни. А вот проблема шейного отдела требует лечения.


----------



## Ольга . (10 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Предлагаю дискуссии вести в ординаторской.


 Ординаторская - это закрытый врачебный раздел, куда имеют доступ только консультанты форума.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2012)

Т.к. вывод по теме пациент может сделать неправильный, то дискуссию (очень полезную) предлагаю закончить здесь.
В Вашей практике были пациенты с 3 мм протрузии в ШО и без жалоб?


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

Даже 6 мм и 7 мм были без жалоб, но при смещении межпозвонковой грыжи из центрального положения клиническая симптоматика нарастает мгновенно.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Ординаторская - это закрытый врачебный раздел, куда имеют доступ только консультанты форума.


Я подала заявку.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2012)

Симптоматика в области копчика?


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

Нет, та симптоматика связана с дискогенной патологией поясничного отдела позвоночника. Речь идет о том, что откладывать лечение шейного отдела позвоночника более опасно, чем поясничного. Теперь понятно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2012)

Непонятно.
Жалобы бы-то на копчик, может с ним разберемся или сразу лечить ШО.
А само наличие грыжи требует лечения? Даже без жалоб.
Может она требует профилактики возможных обострений.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

Безусловно, но лечение назначается в соответствии с размером межпозвонковой грыжи или протрузии и размером позвоночного канала вплоть до уменьшения размера межпозвонковой грыжи или протрузии.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

Не имеет смысл лечение, которое только снимает боль. Нужно научить пациента выполнять гимнастику ежедневно, чтобы боль уже никогда не вернулась и уменьшить анатомический размер межпозвонковой грыжи или протрузии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2012)

Лечение назначется в соотвествии с размером грыжи диска?
Это как?
3 мм, 20 сеансов.
5 мм 30 сеансов.
10 мм????

Уменьшение размеров грыжи диска, это главная задача?


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

уменьшение размеров грыжи- главная задача. Количество процедур зависит от прироста роста и полного избавления пациента от боли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2012)

Доктор, да я не о вашей методике, а ВООБЩЕ!
А убрать боль, не это ли главная задача?
Разве Вы не встречали большие грыжи без симптоматики?


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

убрать боль не сложно. А вот уменьшить размер межпозвонковой грыжи и полностью избавить пациента от болезни- это сложно.


----------



## DNK (10 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> А мы не запугиваем- мы лечим. На сайте около 400 отзывов пациентов. Отсканированные отзывы (если не верите) находятся на нашей странице В Контакте. Истории болезни две, а не одна. Можем в ближайшее время добавить еще три (для доказательной медицины), на самом деле снимков огромное количество, но не все пациенты хотят видеть себя в интернете. Иру Гришаеву мы вылечили бесплатно, поэтому на сайте есть еще ее фотография. И я разговаривала не с Вами, а написала ответ пациенту, который был в нашей Клинике на консультации и по нашему направлению сделал МРТ. Если хотите спорить, то идите в ординаторскую и спорьте там сколько угодно. Я не люблю, когда врачи спорят при пациентах. Я не люблю, когда доктору не интересны новые методики и он считает себя конечной инстанцией. Пришлите ссылки на статьи, где сказано, что протрузия 3 мм-это ерунда и ее не нужно лечить. А я их почитаю.


Протрузии 3 мм - зачем лечить, если нет клинических проявлений?


----------



## DNK (10 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Безусловно, но лечение назначается в соответствии с размером межпозвонковой грыжи или протрузии и размером позвоночного канала вплоть до уменьшения размера межпозвонковой грыжи или протрузии.


Это неправильно. Размер грыжи- не показание к лечению. Мы ориентируемся прежде всего на клиническую картину. А так лечить можно все что угодно, обосновывая это тем, что "потом станет хуже"


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Июл 2012)

Из всего сказанного и услышанного, отказавшись от ложной политкорректности, могу сделать единственный вывод: госпожа Шумилихина и её "Стайер" есть ни что иное, как яркий образец современного симбиоза кота Базилио с лисой Алисой и Остапа Бендера, основной целью которого является опустошение кошельков доверчивых обывателей, а не качественное оказание им необходимой медицинской помощи.
Честь имею!


----------



## DNK (10 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> уменьшение размеров грыжи- главная задача. Количество процедур зависит от прироста роста и полного избавления пациента от боли.


Уменьшение размера грыжи-далеко не главная задача


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (10 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Пришлите ссылки на статьи, где сказано, что протрузия 3 мм-это ерунда и ее не нужно лечить. А я их почитаю.


Читайте


----------



## Valugin (10 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> При расположении в верхнешейном отделе могут быть головные боли, головокружения и скачки давления. именно протрузии шейного отдела и их быстрое прогрессирование являются причиной инсультов, число которых сейчас выросло у лиц молодого возраста. Не лечить болезнь при выявление данной патологии -преступление. Также протрузии шейного отдела позвоночника от 4 мм вызывают плечелопаточный периартрит, который, как известно, и многократно описано в литературе может осложняться контрактурами.


 


невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> . Это все не шутки, а жизни и здоровье пациентов.


По тому, как ведется дискуссия представителем центра Стайер на форуме (форма агрессивного запугивания), так сказать - "на всеобщем обозрении", можно предположить , что делается в кабинетах центра, когда пациент остается "один на один" с доктором.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

Valugin написал(а):


> по тому, как ведется дискуссия представителем центра Стайер на форуме (форма агрессивного запугивания), так сказать - "на всеобщем обозрении", можно предположить , что делается в кабинетах центра, когда пациент остается "один на один" с доктором.


Я никого здесь не запугиваю. Просто говорю, что протрузия 3 мм в шейном отделе позвоночника нуждается в лечении.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Читайте


В этой статье о\таких утверждений нет.


----------



## ylianovich (10 Июл 2012)

Valugin написал(а):


> по тому, как ведется дискуссия представителем центра Стайер на форуме (форма агрессивного запугивания), так сказать - "на всеобщем обозрении", можно предположить , что делается в кабинетах центра, когда пациент остается "один на один" с доктором.


Вы правы, сперва создается *доминанта*, что Вы страшно больны, все обосновывается непонятными для Вас терминами, "умным выражением лица", суггестией (внушением) наяву..., затем следует рассказ об уникальной методике,аппарате... (тайной, сакральной, непознанной но страшно эффективной) подкрепляется "отзывами" пролеченных больных...и много еще чего ..( читайте маркетинг...) Но самое главное чтобы Вы были относительно здоровы (об этом говорить пациенту не надо), так как при этом и действует это лечение, ну и конечно-же энная сумма, желательно побольше- все это непременно в дальнейшем приведет к исцелению. Ну а если Вы больны то алгоритм здесь другой...


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (10 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> В этой статье о\таких утверждений нет.


В этой статье написано об отсутствии прогностической ценности МРТ. У вас НЕТ возможности утверждать по данным этого обследования, что пациенту будет плохо через месяц/полгода/год/десять лет. Значит - нет возможности утверждать, что лечение необходимо..
Впрочем, понятно же, что вы не согласитесь ни с одним из разумных доводов. Что вам, покаяться и закрыть клиники все? Но ваши сообщения здесь - отличная иллюстрация.


----------



## culeschowamasha (10 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Я никого здесь не запугиваю. Просто говорю, что протрузия 3 мм в шейном отделе позвоночника нуждается в лечении.


 Доктор! Здесь консультанты все или мануальные терапевты или хирурги Я с Вами согласна. У моей мамы был инсульт прямо после сеанса мануальной терапии. По суду мы получили всего 60000 рублей, а не встаавла она почти год! На Мрт (год назад) у нее протрузии - две по 3 мм и одна 4 мм. Давление скачет до сих пор. Про Клинику Стайер я слышала. Сколько стоит у Вас прием? Могу я туда подойти вместе с мамой?У меня есть симптомы, что вы описывайте.


----------



## Ольга . (10 Июл 2012)

culeschowamasha написал(а):


> Доктор! Здесь консультанты все или мануальные терапевты или хирурги Я с Вами согласна. У моей мамы был инсульт прямо после сеанса мануальной терапии. По суду мы получили всего 60000 рублей, а не встаавла она почти год! На Мрт (год назад) у нее протрузии - две по 3 мм и одна 4 мм. Давление скачет до сих пор. Про Клинику Стайер я слышала. Сколько стоит у Вас прием? Могу я туда подойти вместе с мамой?У меня есть симптомы, что вы описывайте.


Вам уже был дан совет: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/9177/#post-113097.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

culeschowamasha написал(а):


> Доктор! Здесь консультанты все или мануальные терапевты или хирурги Я с Вами согласна. У моей мамы был инсульт прямо после сеанса мануальной терапии. По суду мы получили всего 60000 рублей, а не встаавла она почти год! На Мрт (год назад) у нее протрузии - две по 3 мм и одна 4 мм. Давление скачет до сих пор. Про Клинику Стайер я слышала. Сколько стоит у Вас прием? Могу я туда подойти вместе с мамой?У меня есть симптомы, что вы описывайте.


Консультация у нас проводится бесплатно. Если Вы придете вместе с мамой, то занимайте 2 часа. Ваше МРТ устарела. Записывайтесь в любую Клинику, там где Вам и маме ближе к дому. У нас все врачи очень хорошие. При записи на прием попросите к телефону врача, чтобы уточнить состояние Вашей мамы. Удачи!


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> В этой статье написано об отсутствии прогностической ценности МРТ. У вас НЕТ возможности утверждать по данным этого обследования, что пациенту будет плохо через месяц/полгода/год/десять лет. Значит - нет возможности утверждать, что лечение необходимо..
> Впрочем, понятно же, что вы не согласитесь ни с одним из разумных доводов. Что вам, покаяться и закрыть клиники все? Но ваши сообщения здесь - отличная иллюстрация.


Вы сошли с ума! Весь цивилизованный мир проводит МРТ обязательно. Появляется все больше статей о том, что МРТ еще и нужно проводить с контрастом, так как грыжа может располагаться интрадурально. Также боль могут вызывать другие причины, в том числе и опухоль в  просвете позвоночного канала. Доктор! Закройте лучше свои Клиники. Вы не соответствуете международным стандартам! Предлагаю вести дальнейшие дискуссии тогда, когда я получу доступ в ординаторскую, потому что я давно уже не видела столь низкой квалификации врача. В ординаторской мы с Вами поспорим  по-настоящему!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2012)

Инсульт после мануальной терапии!
Инсульт стволовой?
Копию судебного постановления покажите?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (10 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Вы сошли с ума! Весь цивилизованный мир проводит МРТ обязательно. Появляется все больше статей о том, что МРТ еще и нужно проводить с контрастом, так как грыжа может располагаться интрадурально. Также боль могут вызывать другие причины, в том числе и опухоль в просвете позвоночного канала. Доктор! Закройте лучше свои Клиники. Вы не соответствуете международным стандартам! Предлагаю вести дальнейшие дискуссии тогда, когда я получу доступ в ординаторскую, потому что я давно уже не видела столь низкой квалификации врача. В ординаторской мы с Вами поспорим по-настоящему!


Ну я даже не знаю, как продолжать... Международные стандарты говорят как раз о противоположном, поэтому сомневаюсь, что вам стоит заходить в ординаторскую. И главное - я не понимаю, какой смысл писать очевидно ошибочные вещи. Не знаете? Зачем тогда демонстрируете незнание. Специально пишете неправду? Еще хуже - я ведь в состоянии вам эти стандарты показать.

Рекомендую начать с вот этого руководства по острым болям в спине. Оно написано в соответствии с требованиями доказательной медицины под редакцией авторитетного специалиста Николая Богдука. Про обследования там где-то с 30 страницы. Рекомендую ознакомиться с понятием "Красные флаги" и показаниями к дополнительным методам обследования.

Также весьма познавательной является статья эпидемиолога Ричарда Дейо "Чрезмерное лечение болей в спине." Краткое содержание на русском - здесь. Краткая биография Ричарда Дейо - вот здесь.

Прочитаете, если будет интересно - еще дам ссылок. Но этого вам должно хватить на пару недель.


----------



## Xenie (10 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> полностью избавить пациента от болезни


 
А разве остеохондроз можно вылечить!?


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

Да, можно. Но при условии, что пациент тоже участвует в процессе лечения.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (10 Июл 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> А разве остеохондроз можно вылечить!?


Ну, учитывая, что остеохондрозом в нашей стране (нигде больше о существовании такой болезни не знают) называют дегенеративные изменения позвоночника, суть которых - старение, то ответ очевиден. Это отличная "болезнь", которую очень выгодно "лечить". Западная медицина имеет отдельные термины, означающие тот или иной компонент дегенерации - например, спондилез, спондилоартроз, дегенеративная болезнь диска (спорный термин, которым пользуются тоже нечасто).  Иногда эти изменения находятся в пределах возрастной нормы, иногда выражены чрезмерно, но всегда необратимы. К счастью, далеко не всегда являются причиной боли - именно поэтому нет смысла без особых показаний делать обследование. 
А вот задачей врачей является избавление от болей. Это более реально (хотя тоже не всегда возможно). Задачей высшего порядка является возвращение человека к максимально активной полноценной жизни - иногда даже боль остается, поэтому и избавление от болей является не первичной задачей, хоть и очень важной.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

> А вот задачей врачей является избавление от болей. Это более реально (хотя тоже не всегда возможно). Задачей высшего порядка является возвращение человека к максимально активной полноценной жизни - иногда даже боль остается, поэтому и избавление от болей является не первичной задачей, хоть и очень важной.


Все же лучше полностью избавить пациента от болевого синдрома. Для этого и нужны методики, которые позволяют уменьшить размер межпозвонковых грыж и протрузий.


----------



## Xenie (10 Июл 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Ну, учитывая, что остеохондрозом в нашей стране (нигде больше о существовании такой болезни не знают) называют дегенеративные изменения позвоночника, суть которых - старение, то ответ очевиден. Это отличная "болезнь", которую очень выгодно "лечить". Западная медицина имеет отдельные термины, означающие тот или иной компонент дегенерации - например, спондилез, спондилоартроз, дегенеративная болезнь диска (спорный термин, которым пользуются тоже нечасто). Иногда эти изменения находятся в пределах возрастной нормы, иногда выражены чрезмерно, но всегда необратимы. К счастью, далеко не всегда являются причиной боли - именно поэтому нет смысла без особых показаний делать обследование.
> А вот задачей врачей является избавление от болей. Это более реально (хотя тоже не всегда возможно). Задачей высшего порядка является возвращение человека к максимально активной полноценной жизни - иногда даже боль остается, поэтому и избавление от болей является не первичной задачей, хоть и очень важной.


Вот и я о том же... 
Хорошо, что уточнили, а-то я уже начала сомневаться.... 
Почему до сих пор используют термин "остеохондроз" ? Нас учили, что правильнее писать "дорсопатия", что я и делала. Но сейчас на больничном и мне везде пишут ОХ ПОП.


----------



## дрон43 (10 Июл 2012)

Вопрос (по названию темы) к неврологу Шумилихиной М.М. Какой бы (с Вашей точки зрения) была бы симптоматика при размерах грыжи 16-15-16, право боковая, l5s1? Какие методики Вы бы применили для её уменьшения?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (10 Июл 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> Вот и я о том же...
> Хорошо, что уточнили, а-то я уже начала сомневаться....
> Почему до сих пор используют термин "остеохондроз" ? Нас учили, что правильнее писать "дорсопатия", что я и делала. Но сейчас на больничном и мне везде пишут ОХ ПОП.


На эту тему можно бесконечно разговаривать. Для кого-то традиция, кто-то не читает современную литературу, третьи (таких много на самом деле) понимают, в чем дело, но пользуются термином дабы не раздражать коллег и быть понятными другим врачам и пациентам, чтобы удовлетворить страховые компании и медицинских статистиков. Я сам никогда не пишу "остеохондроз", но знаю действительно хороших профессионалов, который активно используют этот термин. Но они понимают, что делают. Плохо, что многие не понимают (с толку еще и МКБ сбивает, там есть М42.1 - остеохондроз. На самом деле в МКБ имеется в виду болезнь Шейермана, а боли в спине кодируются другими цифрами, однако мало кого это волнует). Ну а самые опасные - это две группы врачей. Одним лень ставить правильные диагнозы и они готовы на остеохондроз списать любую болезнь - в итоге пациенты не получают правильные диагнозы и лечение. Другие же пользуются тем, что диагноз остеохондроз невозможно опровергнуть. Так эта болезнь становится показанием к всевозможным видам лечения - будь это приборы, манипуляции, лекарства или пищевые добавки.
Это не единственная несуществующая болезнь в отечественной медицине. Еще одним ярким примером является НЦД/ВСД. Из той же области - дисциркуляторная энцефалопатия. Есть также болезни, которые вроде бы и существуют, но очень редко, что не соответствует той частоте, с которой встречаются в диагнозах наших пациентов. Например, нестабильность или синдром позвоночной артерии.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (10 Июл 2012)

Вот простой пример как ненужное обследование может нанести вред: пациент с болезнью Бехтерева жалуется на боли в спине. Его направляют на МРТ и находят грыжу и пару протрузий, которые никак себя не проявляют. Диагноз готов, пациента начинают усиленно лечить. Понятно, без толку. А там глядишь - и грыжа рассосется, после чего можно убеждать пациента, что лечение возымело эффект. Я таких пациентов весьма регулярно встречаю, только за этот год трое было. Один уже на операцию готовился, деньги копил.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

дрон43 написал(а):


> Вопрос( по названию темы)к неврологу Шумилихиной М.М.Какой бы( с Вашей точки зрения)была бы симптоматика при размерах грыжи 16-15-16,право боковая,l5s1? Какие методики Вы бы применили для её уменьшения?


 Боль в правой ноге до стопы, онемение пальцев стопы, возможно учащение мочеиспускания. В 95% случаев отправила бы на операцию.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (11 Июл 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Вот простой пример как ненужное обследование может нанести вред: пациент с болезнью Бехтерева жалуется на боли в спине. Его направляют на МРТ и находят грыжу и пару протрузий, которые никак себя не проявляют. Диагноз готов, пациента начинают усиленно лечить. Понятно, без толку. А там глядишь - и грыжа рассосется, после чего можно убеждать пациента, что лечение возымело эффект. Я таких пациентов весьма регулярно встречаю, только за этот год трое было. Один уже на операцию готовился, деньги копил.


Болезнь Бехтерева сложно пропустить. Сейчас применяется очень эффективное лечение ремикейдом и аналогами. Можно взять пациента на лечение межпозвонковой грыжи только пр условии полной ремиссии болезни. Но и в этом случае возможно обострение болевого синдрома и ухудшение качества жизни пациента.


----------



## Нюшка (11 Июл 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> В этой статье написано об отсутствии прогностической ценности МРТ. У вас НЕТ возможности утверждать по данным этого обследования, что пациенту будет плохо через месяц/полгода/год/десять лет.





невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Вы сошли с ума! Весь цивилизованный мир проводит МРТ обязательно


 Весь цивилизованный мир проводит МРТ для прогнозов?


----------



## DNK (11 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Вы сошли с ума! Весь цивилизованный мир проводит МРТ обязательно. Появляется все больше статей о том, что МРТ еще и нужно проводить с контрастом, так как грыжа может располагаться интрадурально. Также боль могут вызывать другие причины, в том числе и опухоль в просвете позвоночного канала. Доктор! Закройте лучше свои Клиники. Вы не соответствуете международным стандартам! Предлагаю вести дальнейшие дискуссии тогда, когда я получу доступ в ординаторскую, потому что я давно уже не видела столь низкой квалификации врача. В ординаторской мы с Вами поспорим по-настоящему!


Вы знаете, речь то не о том, что МРТ делать не надо, а о том, что прогноз по размеру грыж, которые мы как раз видим на МРТ, давать - дело неблагодарное.


----------



## DNK (11 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Да, можно. Но при условии, что пациент тоже участвует в процессе лечения.


Не согласен, извините. Вылечить остеохондроз как болезнь -нельзя. Добиться стойкого улучшения состояния здоровья пациента- можно. Согласитесь, что это вещи неодинаковые...


----------



## DNK (11 Июл 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> Вот и я о том же...
> Хорошо, что уточнили, а-то я уже начала сомневаться....
> Почему до сих пор используют термин "остеохондроз" ? Нас учили, что правильнее писать "дорсопатия", что я и делала. Но сейчас на больничном и мне везде пишут ОХ ПОП.


Ну....Принято писать "дорсопатия", то есть "боли в спине невисцерального происхождения"(как-то так когда то давно рассказывали нам на лекциях неврологи))). А уж потом расшифровывают-спондилоартроз, спондилез и т.д.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Болезнь Бехтерева сложно пропустить. Сейчас применяется очень эффективное лечение ремикейдом и аналогами. Можно взять пациента на лечение межпозвонковой грыжи только пр условии полной ремиссии болезни. Но и в этом случае возможно обострение болевого синдрома и ухудшение качества жизни пациента.


Я вообще не о том, ну да ладно...


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (11 Июл 2012)

DNK написал(а):


> Не согласен, извините. Вылечить остеохондроз как болезнь -нельзя. Добиться стойкого улучшения состояния здоровья пациента- можно. Согласитесь, что это вещи неодинаковые...


С этим согласна. Это правда разные вещи.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (11 Июл 2012)

DNK написал(а):


> Вы знаете, речь то не о том, что МРТ делать не надо, а о том, что прогноз по размеру грыж, которые мы как раз видим на МРТ, давать - дело неблагодарное.


Мы по размеру определяем- можем что-то сделать или совсем не можем.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (11 Июл 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Я вообще не о том, ну да ладно...


Неужели мир?


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (11 Июл 2012)

Нюшка написал(а):


> Весь цивилизованный мир проводит МРТ для прогнозов?


ждать обострения не обязательно. Можно использовать МРТ для прогнозов.


----------



## DNK (11 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Мы по размеру определяем- можем что-то сделать или совсем не можем.


А зачем? Если у человека протрузия 3 мм и ничего не беспокоит-зачем что-то делать?


----------



## Xenie (11 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Болезнь Бехтерева сложно пропустить. Сейчас применяется очень эффективное лечение ремикейдом и аналогами. Можно взять пациента на лечение межпозвонковой грыжи только пр условии полной ремиссии болезни. Но и в этом случае возможно обострение болевого синдрома и ухудшение качества жизни пациента.


Ремикейд!? Как показала практика, то пока им лечат эффект есть, а как только лечение заканчивается, по разным причинам, состояние в разы ухудшается. А если учесть стоимость препарата, то...


----------



## дрон43 (11 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Боль в правой ноге до стопы, онемение пальцев стопы, возможно учащение мочеиспускания. В 95% случаев отправила бы на операцию.


Хорошо.То есть прогнозируя используя исходные данные клиники,и допустим, не получая при этом медикаментозного лечения,какого будет состояние пациента месяцев через пять шесть?(при условии отсутствия отягчающих факторов и обстоятельств).


----------



## DNK (11 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Мы по размеру определяем- можем что-то сделать или совсем не можем.


Какого размера должна быть грыжа(протрузия) чтобы вы могли сказать, что сделать ничего не сможете?


----------



## дрон43 (11 Июл 2012)

Уважаемый DNK,читайте чуть выше,на исходные данные в отписанные мной,отправили бы на операцию в 95%..вот Вам и ответ.


----------



## DNK (11 Июл 2012)

дрон43 написал(а):


> Уважаемый DNK,читайте чуть выше,на исходные данные в отписанные мной,отправили бы на операцию в 95%..вот Вам и ответ.


Я видел и читал-вопрос не в этом. Доктор ответила выше, что отправила пациента бы на операцию с указанными размерами грыжи. Вместе с тем, уважаемая доктор утверждает, что использует МРТ для прогнозов: то есть можно что-то сделать или нет, исходя из размеров грыжи. Такое конкретное утверждение должно быть обосновано конкретными размерами, это ведь очень механистический подход. То есть, например, 10 мм-уменьшим и все будет ок. А вот 11 мм-извините, на операцию....Из ее слов следует именно так. Поэтому я и спросил


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Неужели мир?


Нет, я о том, что обследование без показаний способно нанести реальный вред. Даже вроде бы безобидное МРТ.
А показания весьма ограничены.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (11 Июл 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Нет, я о том, что обследование без показаний способно нанести реальный вред. Даже вроде бы безобидное МРТ.
> А показания весьма ограничены.


Предлагаю еще закрывать глаза при осмотре пациента. Вдруг еще что-то увидим! Просто нужно уметь  расставлять приоритеты. Если на МРТ Вы обнаруживаете туберкулезный спондилит и межпозвонковые грыжи, то, конечно, пациент срочно ляжет в больницу лечить костный туберкулез. И ничего нет страшного в том, что пациент с болезнью Бехтерева будет знать, что у него есть межпозвонковые грыжи-просто приоритетное значение будет иметь более сложная патология.


----------



## дрон43 (11 Июл 2012)

дрон43 написал(а):


> Хорошо.То есть прогнозируя используя исходные данные клиники,и допустим, не получая при этом медикаментозного лечения,какого будет состояние пациента месяцев через пять шесть?(при условии отсутствия отягчающих факторов и обстоятельств).


вопрос не дошёл к адресату или адресат в игноре?
Ау! ответьте пожалуйста уважаемая Марина. (можно я так Вас напишу?)


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (12 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Предлагаю еще закрывать глаза при осмотре пациента. Вдруг еще что-то увидим! Просто нужно уметь расставлять приоритеты. Если на МРТ Вы обнаруживаете туберкулезный спондилит и межпозвонковые грыжи, то, конечно, пациент срочно ляжет в больницу лечить костный туберкулез. И ничего нет страшного в том, что пациент с болезнью Бехтерева будет знать, что у него есть межпозвонковые грыжи-просто приоритетное значение будет иметь более сложная патология.


По вашему ответу сразу видно, что вы не читали те рекомендации, ссылки на которые я вам отправил. Там все это подробно объясняется. И про туберкулезный спондилит, и про метастазы, и про переломы.. Как не пропустить серьезное заболевание и при этом избежать ненужных обследований. Читайте.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (15 Июл 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> По вашему ответу сразу видно, что вы не читали те рекомендации, ссылки на которые я вам отправил. Там все это подробно объясняется. И про туберкулезный спондилит, и про метастазы, и про переломы.. Как не пропустить серьезное заболевание и при этом избежать ненужных обследований. Читайте.


 
Vascular malformations, rare causes of sciatic neuropathy: a case series.Van Gompel JJ, Griessenauer CJ, Scheithauer BW, Amrami KK, Spinner RJ. Department of Neurosurgery, Mayo Clinic, Rochester, Minnesota, USA- Статьяотом, чтоишиасможетбытьвызвансосудистойпатологией. Вывод авторов: Пациентам с симптомами и признаками ишиаса после первичного общего МРТ обследования необходимо сделать также снимок самого седалищного нерва в высоком разрешении для того, чтобы исследовать более редкие причины сосудистых аномалий.
Patterns of lumbar myelographic findings in patients with LBP a 5 years retrospective study at Yehuleshet Higher Clinic, Addis Ababa, Ethiopia. Kebede T, Bedane A, Admassie D, Zenebe G. Department of Radiology, Addis Ababa University, Medical Faculty. Статья о положении диагностики в Эфиопии. Авторы сожалеют, что в их стране недостаточно денег для проведения МРТ и из-за этого им приходится использовать для диагностики миелографию. Учитывая, что в наших поликлиниках используется только рентген, Эфиопия более продвинутая страна для диагностики боли в спине.

Degenerative endplate changes of the lumbosacral spine: dynamic contrast-enhanced MRI profiles related to age, sex, and spinal level.Savvopoulou V, Maris TG, Koureas A, Gouliamos A, Moulopoulos LA.Department of Radiology, Areteion Hospital, Medical School, University of Athens, Athens, Greece. Греческий опыт использования динамической контрастной томографии DCE MRI для оценки степени дегенерации межпозвонкового диска.

The efficacy of systematic active conservative treatment for patients with severe sciatica: a single-blind, randomized, clinical, controlled trial.Albert HB, Manniche C. Back Research Centre, Funen, University of Southern Denmark, Ringe, Denmark. Боль в поясничном отделе вследствие тромбоза глубоких вен из- за отсутствия участка нижней полой вены. (Это к тому, как брать пациентов без обследования на мануальную терапию, а ведь причиной боли в спине может быть и аневризма аорты и опухоль в просвете позвоночного канала, которая требует немедленной операции. 95% причин боли в спине можно увидеть при проведении МРТ и после этого определится с тактикой лечения или дальнейшего обследования. Весь мир начинает обследование у пациента с болью в спине с проведения МРТ- мое примечание).

Modic changes and associated features in Southern European chronic low back pain patients.Arana E, Kovacs FM, Royuela A, Estremera A, Asenjo B, Sarasibar H, Amengual G, Galarraga I, Alonso A, Casillas C, Muriel A, Montoya J, Ordonez C, Martinez C, Zamora J, Campillo C, Abraira V. Servicio de Radiologia, Fundacion Instituto Valenciano de Oncologia, C/ Beltran Baguena 19, Valencia, Spain.- Дистрофические изменения в позвонках по типу Модик видны только при обследовании пациента на аппарате МРТ.
A Case of Symptomatic Extra-foraminal Lumbosacral Stenosis ("Far-out Syndrome") Diagnosed by Diffusion Tensor Imaging. Kitamura M, Eguchi Y, Inoue G, Orita S, Takaso M, Ochiai N, Kishida S, Kuniyoshi K, Aoki Y, Nakamura J, Ishikawa T, Arai G, Miyagi M, Kamoda H, Suzuki M, Furuya T, Toyone T, Takahashi K, Ohtori S.  Случай симптоматического экстрафораминального люмбосакрального стеноза, диагностированного с помощью визуализации тензора диффузии. Новый метод обработки МРТ.( Такие аппараты есть в Москве, но о них мало кто знает).
Chronic dura erosion and intradural lumbar disc herniation: CT and MR imaging and intraoperative photographs of a transdural sequestrectomy. Floeth F, Herdmann J. Department of Neurosurgery, Heinrich-Heine University Medical School, Dusseldorf, Germany. Итрадуральное расположение секвестра межпозвонковой грыжи. Авторы утверждают, что для диагностики необходимо применять только высокопольные аппараты МРТ. Мы также диагностировали интрадуральное расположение секвестра грыжи, когда попросили пациента переделать МРТ на высокопольном аппарате.
A cervical ligamentum flavum cyst in an 82-year-old woman presenting with spinal cord compression: a case report and review of the literature. Brotis AG, Kapsalaki EZ, Papadopoulos EK, Fountas KN. Гипертрофияжелтойсвязки, вызвавшаяпоясничныйрадикулитупациента. Частая причина спинального стеноза. Также прекрасно видна на МРТ.
Поскольку причин для боли  в спине много и 95% их диагностируется по МРТ- Ваша тактика  отказа от проведения МРТ представляется бессмысленной, вредной для пациента  и очень устаревшей. Лечение вслепую пациента, у которого боль в спине вызвана опухолью в просвете позвоночного канала или большой межпозвонковой грыжей, аневризмой аорты - может нанести непоправимый вред здоровью пациента. Вам необходимо пересмотреть свои приоритеты, пока Вы не нанесли  значительный ущерб здоровью пациента.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (15 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Поскольку причин для боли в спине много и 95% их диагностируется по МРТ- Ваша тактика отказа от проведения МРТ представляется бессмысленной, вредной для пациента и очень устаревшей. Лечение вслепую пациента, у которого боль в спине вызвана опухолью в просвете позвоночного канала или большой межпозвонковой грыжей, аневризмой аорты - может нанести непоправимый вред здоровью пациента. Вам необходимо пересмотреть свои приоритеты, пока Вы не нанесли значительный ущерб здоровью пациента.


Ну нужно передергивать - дефицит в Эфиопии аппаратов МРТ - не основание делать обследование всем подряд. Ну вы все-таки почитайте статью и руководство, на которые я вам дал ссылки. Явно ведь, что не читали.

Интересно, понимаете ли вы, что такое DCE MRI, Модик, тензор диффузии? 

Подобное даже не знаю как комментировать:
"Гипертрофия желтой связки, вызвавшая радикулит".
И что? У стеноза или корешкового синдрома нет симптомов, что ли, чтобы своевременно направить на обследование?

Не более 15% болей в спине могут быть точно диагностированы (а для острых болей - около 0,1%). Мировая практика - делать обследование по показаниям. Ведущие специалисты говорят о необходимости уточнения показаний и снижении числа обследований. Сколько вы не утверждайте обратное - это базовые вещи, которые хорошо известны. Читайте, читайте, еще раз читайте.
Мало этой литературы - я еще ссылки добавлю.
Но у вас чисто коммерческий интерес, вам выгодно выявлять любые грыжи - даже бессимптомные, а поэтому спор этот бесполезен.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (16 Июл 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Ну нужно передергивать - дефицит в Эфиопии аппаратов МРТ - не основание делать обследование всем подряд. Ну вы все-таки почитайте статью и руководство, на которые я вам дал ссылки. Явно ведь, что не читали.
> 
> Интересно, понимаете ли вы, что такое DCE MRI, Модик, тензор диффузии?
> 
> ...


Коммерческого интереса в направлении МРТ никакого нет, мы направляем пациентов в госучреждение на 1.5 Тесловый аппарат и никаких денег с этого не получаем.
15.06.2012 года к нам в Клинику на Академика Янгеля поступила пациентка с болями в шейном отделе позвоночника, головокружениями, скачками давления и жаждой пройти лечение немедленно. Направили пациентку на МРТ и получили: протрузии в шейном отделе по 2-3 мм, а также сирингомиелию в шейном отделе позвоночника и аномалию Арнольда Киари- эктопию миндалин мозжечка на 6 мм ниже затылочной линии. Как Вы увидите данную патологию без  МРТ? А ведь такая пациентка может умереть в Ваших руках на сеансе мануальной терапии. Жизнь человека бесценна. Человеческая глупость неисчерпаема. Дальнейший разговор с Вами не имеет смысла.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (16 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Как Вы увидите данную патологию без МРТ? А ведь такая пациентка может умереть в Ваших руках на сеансе мануальной терапии. Жизнь человека бесценна. Человеческая глупость неисчерпаема. Дальнейший разговор с Вами не имеет смысла.


Нет, ну вы почитайте все-таки. Там написано все.
А так смысла не имеет..
Коммерческий интерес не в МРТ, коммерческий интерес в протрузиях.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Коммерческого интереса в направлении МРТ никакого нет, мы направляем пациентов в госучреждение на 1.5 Тесловый аппарат и никаких денег с этого не получаем.
> 15.06.2012 года к нам в Клинику на Академика Янгеля поступила пациентка с болями в шейном отделе позвоночника, головокружениями, скачками давления и жаждой пройти лечение немедленно. Направили пациентку на МРТ и получили: протрузии в шейном отделе по 2-3 мм, а также сирингомиелию в шейном отделе позвоночника и аномалию Арнольда Киари- эктопию миндалин мозжечка на 6 мм ниже затылочной линии. Как Вы увидите данную патологию без МРТ? А ведь такая пациентка может умереть в Ваших руках на сеансе мануальной терапии. Жизнь человека бесценна. Человеческая глупость неисчерпаема. Дальнейший разговор с Вами не имеет смысла.


Умереть от чего, от мануальной терапии на уровне CIII-CIV?
Это откуда такое мнение? Вы мануальный терапевт?
К тому же мануальную терапию без рентгенографии делать нельзя, где перечисленная вами патология достаточно хорошо видна (рентгенологически на боковом снимке визуализируется гипоплазия задней дужки атланта, гипоплазия эпистрофея, деформация и сужение большого затылочного отверстия, неравномерное развитие или недоразвитие боковых масс атланта, расширение интраспинального канала на уровне СI и СII и прочее)
При наличии такой патологии показана МРТ .
Сирингомиелия не проявляют себя болью?
МРТ подтверждает диагноз сирингомиелии, а не ставит его.


Доктор, обратите внимание, что *врачи не против МРТ, и не против вытяжения.*
Врачи *против отправления всех на МРТ, и против лечения протрузий по признаку их наличия.*

Вы действительно считате, что всех приходящих на прием с болью в спине надо отправлять на МРТ?
И всех пациентов с протрузия ми надо лечить?


----------



## Иван Торбинский (15 Мар 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Конечно дискуссия бесполезна, когда доктор понятия не имеет о мануальной медицине!


А как можно уменьшить размер грыжи,у меня 6 мм,как ее уменьшить ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Мар 2016)

А она ли причина боли?
Может для боли это и не важно!


----------



## Иван Торбинский (17 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А она ли причина боли?
> Может для боли это и не важно!


Болей нет,но трудно с этим,хочется ее уменьшить !


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2016)

А в чем трудность?
В то что она есть?


----------



## Иван Торбинский (17 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А в чем трудность?
> В то что она есть?


Ну да


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2016)

Так у Вас еще  и гастрит, стоматит, кариез, уретрит, простатит, дерматит, фарингит, и еще накопаю.
А положено два раза в неделю по девчонкам!
Вот за это надо переживать.


----------



## Иван Торбинский (19 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так у Вас еще  и гастрит, стоматит, кариез, уретрит, простатит, дерматит, фарингит, и еще накопаю.
> А положено два раза в неделю по девчонкам!
> Вот за это надо переживать.


Такого пока нет,слава богу!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2016)

Это Вы к врачу не ходили.
Сделав МРТ, получаете грыжу.
Сделав гастроскопию - гастрит.


----------



## Иван Торбинский (20 Мар 2016)

Вы меня пугаете !


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2016)

Нет, предупреждаю.


----------



## Иван Торбинский (22 Мар 2016)

И что мне теперь делать доктор?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2016)

Делать все правильно.
Тогда болеть будет, но не так часто и не так сильно!
О профилактике боли в спине есть отдельная тема, нашли?


----------



## La murr (23 Мар 2016)

*Иван Торбинский*, о профилактике боли в спине - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/967/


----------

